# Winter Storm Watch above 2000 Feet!!!



## andrec10 (Oct 14, 2010)

http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig..._place1=Hunter+NY&product1=Winter+Storm+Watch


----------



## Glenn (Oct 15, 2010)

Mt. Snow could see some white this weekend.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 15, 2010)

bromley -


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 15, 2010)

Big smiles this Friday!!!!!


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 15, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> bromley -



Gets the jucies flowing doesn't it?

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Glenn (Oct 15, 2010)

Great shot of Bromley!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 15, 2010)

That beautiful system moves into the whites tonight!


----------



## Puck it (Oct 15, 2010)

Johnskiismore said:


> That beautiful system moves into the whites tonight!


 

Let us know if this thing pukes in the notch!!!!  I will go there instead.


----------



## whitefaceoscar (Oct 15, 2010)

quoting whiteface mountain facebook >>
"It is a huge storm! We are talking knee deep on excelsior with two feet at summit.........oh what a start!!!!!"


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 15, 2010)

Some other recon. 

*Mount Mansfield is reporting drifts of 20 inches:*





















Sugarbush:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 15, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Let us know if this thing pukes in the notch!!!!  I will go there instead.



Just talked to my friend in Franconia, and it hasn't started yet


----------



## Puck it (Oct 15, 2010)

Johnskiismore said:


> Just talked to my friend in Franconia, and it hasn't started yet


 

I am out for tomorrow.  The boy is dressing tonight and tomorrow for his ganes.  So I will heading to UCONN for the game tomorrow evening.  Family commits first.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 15, 2010)

More beta! Who got the most? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## k123 (Oct 15, 2010)

Mount Snow this morning


----------



## Glenn (Oct 16, 2010)

Mt Snow got about 4" at the Summit. 

I was practically cheering last night when the news had shots of Killington...then did a snow total for other areas in VT. And instead of complaining, the VT newscasters were actually excited.


----------



## Zand (Oct 17, 2010)

Got absolutely nothing yesterday (even the rain was very light at best). Sorry NEKers, the curse of me is here for another 3 winters. Hopefully we get more than 10" between MLK and April 1st this year.


----------



## WinnChill (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry Zand...hope you get a few snow showers later this week with the next cold front (Wed/Thur).  

After that, looks like the pattern changes up next week--we turn milder as storms will remain on the rainy side.


----------



## KingM (Oct 18, 2010)

I can still see snow at Sugarbush, so it's lingering. Too bad we can't start working on the base yet.


----------

